# Mechanical PE HVAC failure diagnostic report



## POPAC (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm curious to find out from my 65% diagnostic report how many questions I was short to pass the PE exam. Please check on your scores on the attached excel and let me know if the spreadsheet calculate the percentage right. Thank you.

PE_Score.xls


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Mar 3, 2010)

It looks fine to me, this is the first diagnostic report I ever looked at so I am no expert.

One comment: You seemed to do better on the Thermal &amp; Fluids questions than on the HVAC.

Maybe you should consider taking that test instead of HVAC.


----------



## buick455 (Mar 3, 2010)

Based on my calculations your score was a 49.83 not 65. Did you get a score from your state? As if you got a 65 that would be a big curve. I have two diognostics and I calculated about a 58%/59% and got a 65/68 (reported). I would say your reported score should be about a 58.


----------



## JoeysVee (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like 50% not 65% to me.


----------



## POPAC (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like with 40 right you get 65% score.(you think will be 50%) Somebody with 36 right has a 63% failing score. I am just trying to find how far I was to pass the exam.


----------



## POPAC (Mar 4, 2010)

Please let me know if you failed with a 69% or 68% how many problems you did right. Thank you.


----------



## buick455 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am not sure where you are getting 65%. 40/80 = 50%. Your score (if your state gives one) will not be in %. For example, on my second attempt based on my diagnostic report I got about 59% correct. My score was a 68 not 68%. There are many reasons for the score to be higher than the % correct which was been discussed many times on this site (do some searching).


----------



## dave-ohio (Mar 22, 2010)

here are the hidden/protected cells

Correct	_____ Score

10	_____ 50

11	_____ 50.5

12	_____ 51

13	_____ 51.5

14	_____ 52

15	_____ 52.5

16	_____ 53

17	_____ 53.5

18	_____ 54

19	_____ 54.5

20	_____ 55

21	_____ 55.5

22	_____ 56

23	_____ 56.5

24	_____ 57

25	_____ 57.5

26	_____ 58

27	_____ 58.5

28	_____ 59

29	_____ 59.5

30	_____ 60

31	_____ 60.5

32	_____ 61

33	_____ 61.5

34	_____ 62

35	_____ 62.5

36	_____ 63

37	_____ 63.5

38	_____ 64

39	_____ 64.5

40	_____ 65

41	_____ 65.5

42	_____ 66

43	_____ 66.5

44	_____ 67

45	_____ 67.5

46	_____ 68

47	_____ 68.5

48	_____ 69


----------



## ecoli946 (Apr 29, 2010)

I calculated your percent correct to be 50%. You missed by a lot. I think from past mechanical exam, cutscore was 70%. You need to do alot better in the AM. Those are easier with 1-2 equations at most to solve. Something is wrong if your afternoon score is better than AM. Afternoon is alot more time consuming.

You are like me, I took the exam twice and couldn't break thru. My weakness was mechanics. You really need to study that weakness. You also would probably be better off with thermal/fluid module.


----------



## erowe (Jun 13, 2010)

Did you guys take the April 2010 exam? I just received my results and did not pass,and I'm trying figure out how much I missed it by. I don't have an overall 'score' that you guys are quoting, but when I input my diagnostic results into your spreadsheet it comes up with a 69. Any idea what passing is? 70 or 80?

Ugh- I'm so disappointed, I can't believe I have to study for this thing again.


----------



## benbo (Jun 14, 2010)

erowe said:


> Did you guys take the April 2010 exam? I just received my results and did not pass,and I'm trying figure out how much I missed it by. I don't have an overall 'score' that you guys are quoting, but when I input my diagnostic results into your spreadsheet it comes up with a 69. Any idea what passing is? 70 or 80?
> Ugh- I'm so disappointed, I can't believe I have to study for this thing again.


Do not pay any attention to this nonsensical spreadsheet. It's just something made up by some anonymous poster. He doesn't know any better than you what it takes to pass.

You probably need around 70% to pass. Maybe a little lower, but don't count on passing with 60%. But, of course, I don't know any better than anyone else. Good luck.


----------



## MechE1906 (Mar 24, 2016)

POPAC said:


> I'm curious to find out from my 65% diagnostic report how many questions I was short to pass the PE exam. Please check on your scores on the attached excel and let me know if the spreadsheet calculate the percentage right. Thank you.
> 
> PE_Score.xls


Does this mean that a score of 40 gets you a 65%?


----------

